# NTs: Comedy preferences.



## grebarius (Dec 27, 2009)

What are your guys' favorite comedians/comedic movies or actors?

My favorite comedians growing up were Mitch Hedberg and Bill hicks, not so much bill hicks anymore but he was up there. I never really loved Adam Sandler. At first I didn't like Will Ferrel but lately i've been finding his ridiculousness kind of funny. In general I usually like dark humor but it's not limited to that.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Russell Peters
Ricky Gervais
Stephen Colbert


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I like Jeff Dunham and George Carlin.
Irony and parodies are really hilarious, so videos like this tickle my funny bone.


----------



## grebarius (Dec 27, 2009)

George Carlin was good, I forgot about him. That was a good vid, i'm with you on irony/parodies. I like stuff stuff that pushes it too far if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Will Ferrell:


----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)

Russell Peters.
Jon Stewart
Stephen Colbert


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Dooraven said:


> Russell Peters.
> Jon Stewart
> Stephen Colbert


*eyes Dooraven suspiciously*


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

Nick Swardson, Will Ferrell, Ben Stiller, Owen Wilson, Bill Murray, Kevin Nealon, Andy Samberg.

Swardson is one of the best new stand up comics I've seen in a while.


----------



## grebarius (Dec 27, 2009)

I like Daniel Tosh's standup a lot. His comedy central special isn't on youtube anymore but i'm sure it's around somewhere. He's insulting a lot but one of the best today in my opionion. He's got a show on comedy central but it's just OK, not as good as his standup.


----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)

Coffee Grinder said:


> *eyes Dooraven suspiciously*


You can't argue with 34.50.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

It's not hard to amuse me, but I greatly dislike crude, vulgar humor (ie. most bathroom humor), humor that simply degrades people, and people who think mean=clever.

Eddie Izzard is _*great*_, I can watch his specials over & over & laugh every time. 

Richard Pryor, because he's so passionate. 

Michael Ian Black is too cute for words; I have such a cush on him. I prefer him alone to his Stella troupe. 
Mitch Hedburg is very funny to me. 

I like Mike Meyers a lot at times - he's sooo silly! Absurdity can amuse me a lot, when it has a wink, and I think he often has a wink in his stupid humor.

I love, love, love Niles on Frasier (David Hyde Pierce) - his physical humor is so great. The facial expressions, the clumsy farce. (INTP? INFJ? - ???)

I also love John Cusack's characters, not so much straight-forward comedic as charming to the Nth degree, but it's a form of comedy (in a morbid, tragic, romantic way). (Sooo ENFJ! I DIE over him!!!!!)

I like the dry, cute humor of Hugh Grant. The most bland, generic, cliche romantic comedy can be saved by his adorableness. Not typical comedian again, but he charms me to death. (I think he's ESFJ...?)

Conan O'Brien - the nerd voice, the swooping red hair, the self-deprecation + faux arrogance - what's not to love? I used to watch his show faithfully years ago and laughed every time. He's very silly, but is never outright mean.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2009)

Russell Peters.
Jon Stewart.
Ray Romano. 
Michael Mcintyre. 
Bill Maher. 
Zack Galifianakis.
Lewis Black!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

On this side of the pond its Ben Stiller, and Jon Stewart.and I cant resist a Marx brothers movie. I've always been fan of British Comedy. The Monty Python Troupe. The Cast of Ab FAb( absolutley Fabulous), to name a couple, are fantastic.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Russell Peters, Stephen Colbert, Jon Stewart, Ricky Gervais, Brian Regan, John Oliver, Craig Ferguson, Jim Gaffigan in no particular order.

I usually like more cerebral satirical humor, but I also enjoy abstract craziness. I am immediately turned off by anything crude or vulgar.


----------



## Isitso (Dec 3, 2009)

The good Monty Python sketches, the old Ellen DeGeneres (pre-tv show), and Kathleen Madigan. Exaggerations of everyday life humor me.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

I like sarcasm - that's great. 
That's why I like Mark Twain.:crazy: And Garfield 
As for comedians - 
Seinfeld
Colbert
Allen
Monthy Python -style
Bill Murray - his acting style is hilarious!


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

I love dysfunctional comedies. Anything by Wes Anderson. I guess they make me feel more normal. haha

I love Bill Hicks and George Carlin, Oswalt Patton. People who make you think. Doug Stanhope is in that vain.


I can't seem to embedded or make a link yet, but search 
Doug Stanhope - Would You Believe
on youtube. It's worth it! :laughing:


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

i am my own favorite comedian.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

wannaBgonzo said:


> i am my own favorite comedian.


teehee...me too:laughing:


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Dave Chapelle . . . . . "CHAPELLE'S SHOW *betta not bring yo kidz*!" XD roflmao


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll admit I kinda just scanned this thread, however I saw no mention of Tim Minchin, which shocks me, given this is in the NT section, and he strikes me as a definite NT, maybe an ENTP. He's my favorite comedian! His humor is an odd mix of cerebral wit, clever dark satire, and raunchy, perverse offensiveness.


Greatest love song in existence! lol ENTP love?





First bit I saw of his, still one of my favs. A little more playful and self-deprecating than some of his bits.





Logical lecture given humorously





Another favorite bit


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Demetri martin
Dane cook
Jeff duham


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Anything by Armando Iannucci. He is a genius:

The Day Today
I'm Alan Partridge
Time Trumpet
The Thick Of It
In The Loop (Movie)

Chevy Chase in Vacation

Woody Allen's "Love and Death"

Peep Show (UK)

Comics:
Stewart Lee
Russell Brand
Josie Long
"Pam Ann" (A deranged Australian flight attendant)


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

Chris Rock and Martin lawrence you so crazy.


----------



## JesusSuperStars (Oct 31, 2009)

Big Bad Wolf...

Thank you.

He has to be an ENTP!


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

I love David Cross - he's brilliant.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Hehehe, that Tim Minchin is entertaining. I liked it.



perennialurker said:


> Russell Peters, Stephen Colbert, Jon Stewart, Ricky Gervais, Brian Regan, John Oliver, *Craig Ferguson*, Jim Gaffigan in no particular order.
> 
> I usually like more cerebral satirical humor, but I also enjoy *abstract craziness*. I am immediately turned off by anything crude or vulgar.


=)

Ditto on cerebral satirical humor. Wow, that describes it perfectly, but I never would have put that description together myself. I'll make concessions for the crude and vulgar,_ some_ times... It takes a very talented, comedic wit to persuade me to suspend my distaste for such things. Chappelle's humor manages such a feat in my mind most of the time, but not always. Carlos Mencia can be funny. Yes, if I had to pick a favorite Late Late Show it's Craig Ferguson's. He roped me in with his accent then signed me into the loony bin with his most amiable, blunt, spontaneous, comfortable, outrageous and silly personality. He's so human without being awkward about it =P feels like he could be my own brother, he's so lovably zany.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Sarah Silverman and I should probably be best friends.

Tina Fey and I should probably be best friends.

Mitch Hedburg and I should have probably been best friends.

Dimitri Martin and I should probably be best friends.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug Stanhope is a brilliant comic. I just barely found him, and I'm sorry it's been so long.
Also, I have been a fan of Patrice O'Neal for years, but he seems to have stagnated the past few years.

Those two are similar types of comics, and some (mainly women) may find them both extremely offensive.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Hugh Laurie's musical, comedic whims are endearing.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Slice of life, simple and everyday comedy (not sitcoms, more newspaper strip), or dry, British, self deprecating ones.. like _Top Gear_. I really like that show just for the things the hosts get themselves into.

I really don't like slapstick and vulgar/sexual jokes. : |


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

I enjoy black and surreal/absurd humour. People have already mentioned a few comedians that fit these genres (George Carlin and Woody Allen). I'll add Christopher Durang, who's play Why Torture is Wrong and the People Who Love Them I just saw this weekend and loved, and Foamy.


----------



## TheCake (Mar 18, 2010)

I personally like Demirtri Martin's 'Observational Humour' type is hilarious. I also really like the sort of 'wouldn't it be funny if....' style of humour.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Hal Sparks


----------



## FionaT (Nov 20, 2010)

I really like clever comedy, like Monty Python. Also Stephen Fry, Hugh Laurie, Alan Davies, Eddie Izzard, Fawlty Towers, Dylan Moran etc.


----------

